# Shampoo for flaky skin/shedding?



## ATLdoglovr27 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi, everyone! I need suggestions for a good shampoo and conditioner for my dog since it's almost time to buy more. Trixy has had flaky skin and excess shedding since I adopted her in April, so I've been using Oster Moisturizing shampoo from Walmart, and Great Choice Oatmeal conditioner from Petsmart. Her coat also looks pretty dull two weeks after bath, and she develops that oily doggy smell quick, so she gets bathed about twice a month. I'm considering switching to Mane and Tail, but wonder how good it can be since people use it too... On a side note, I know diet can play a major role in the condition of a dog's coat, so I started her off on Diamond Naturals Lamb and Rice for a couple months, then upgraded to Canidae Grain Free ALS about two weeks ago. 

Okay, back to my original question... does anyone have good shamp/cond suggestions that control flaky skin, doggy smell, and dull, shedding coat?


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

What type of dog is she? By adding a conditioner when you bathe, you may actually be contributing to her oiliness, and dander...the only dogs that truly require a conditioner, are usually drop coated breeds, such as Shihtzus, and Maltese. 

I have never used either of the products you have mentioned, but in the case of the one from walmart, it may have alot of different chemicals in it that may effect your dog's skin/coat health; when you get a new shampoo look for ones that are 'natural' or hypoallergenic. I don't purchase shampoos from petsmart, or wally, so I can't give you a suggestion, off the top of my head...I have used SPA products before, though and they were okay, I don't know of you can get that one at a petsmart though...there is a line of really good ones at petsmart, but I'm not remembering the name and I couldn't find it on their site!Lol!


----------



## ATLdoglovr27 (Jul 10, 2010)

She's a boxer mix, though she looks like she has some pit in her. She's fuzzier than those breeds usually are, so I think she has something else mixed in there too. I never thought that the conditioner could be contributing to the problem, but I can see your point. And I think I know what brand you're talking about from Petsmart.... Not the Furminator brand, but something else with sort of fancy, antique lettering on the bottle or something like that? I think I'll head to Petsmart when it's time to buy and see what this stuff has in it... Thanks for the suggestions, love!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with nixing the conditioner. Probably adding to the problem. If you really want to help the skin and dander, order EZ Groom Ultra Sheen Medicated from the company online. That stuff will work wonders on the oil and the flaky dandruff. Nothing you buy "over the counter" is going to work as well IMO.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I disagree that you shouldn't bathe more than monthly. There is nothing wrong with regular baths, even weekly, if you are being sure to rinse ALL the shampoo out, and you aren't using a harsh shampoo. If using a medicated (most are recommended at LEAST weekly) or a mild shampoo(not a clarifying, etc) there is nothing wrong with very regular bathing. However, if not completely rinsed out, then you can get dry itchy skin because of the shampoo residue.


----------



## ATLdoglovr27 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys. I know it's not the best idea to bathe her that much, that's why I started using conditioner. I figured if washing her that often did dry her out, the conditioner would help alleviate the problem. I guess I just have a sensitive nose, because it seems like I can smell things that others can't!  But I'm really looking into getting her a good dry or waterless shampoo. I figure at the 2 week mark when she starts smelling doggy, I'll do the waterless shamp and hopefully she'll stay fresh for another 2 weeks...


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

IMO, using the waterless shampoo is going to exacerbate any flaking and dry skin. Waterless leaves a residue, regardless of what the bottle says...if you aren't rinsing it out, and its not water you are applying...its going to leave a residue...how can it not? You may not notice it, but her skin may very well notice it. Just give her a full out bath, with a good shampoo, and rinse well. THere is nothing wrong with bathing a dog weekly. Nothing. I do it every day at my salon, and have been for years. The dogs have no issues with skin problems because of it.


----------

